# APBA registration?



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i just registered cali and teardrop threw APBA.. we intend on attending a show on March 18 in greenville,tn.. i emailed them and asked how long it would take to get the papers back but i havent recieved a response.. has anyone registered their dogs threw them and know if they are pretty quick with paperwork?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think you'll find that a lot of people don't support the recent pop-up registries. It used to be just UKC and ADBA, which are still the only legitimate registries for the APBT in my opinion. I give a nod to the AADR as well, but would never buy an AADR-only dog. As for the other hundred or so "registries" which have sprung up in the last dozen years, to be honest, I'd keep my money if I were you. There are plenty of opportunities for unregistered dogs who are spayed/neutered, which is a good thing as it does not encourage the breeding of unregisterable dogs. 

JMO. Don't take it as a bash, just trying to be informative. Sorry I don't have a direct answer to your question, but hopefully it all works out for you.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

ya I agree I could register my Boy Logan with them But Sara would not let me register my Kid as a apbt.
Ben


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I think you'll find that a lot of people don't support the recent pop-up registries. It used to be just UKC and ADBA, which are still the only legitimate registries for the APBT in my opinion. I give a nod to the AADR as well, but would never buy an AADR-only dog. As for the other hundred or so "registries" which have sprung up in the last dozen years, to be honest, I'd keep my money if I were you. There are plenty of opportunities for unregistered dogs who are spayed/neutered, which is a good thing as it does not encourage the breeding of unregisterable dogs.
> 
> JMO. Don't take it as a bash, just trying to be informative. Sorry I don't have a direct answer to your question, but hopefully it all works out for you.


All of my dog's are already ADBA and UKC registered..... i was registering them with APBA so that we could attend a few more shows closer to home... teardrop is already an "Ace" and "UWP". he was ADBA's #1 weightpull dog in 2009... we are looking for something new... not just tring to get dog registered for no reason


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

We have several dogs registered with them and have pulled with them in the past. GREAT group of people that put on enjoyable shows. They also do stuff with the ADBA & UKC as well as being UKC judges.

You guys call or text me this afternoon and I will give you a number for them.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> We have several dogs registered with them and have pulled with them in the past. GREAT group of people that put on enjoyable shows. They also do stuff with the ADBA & UKC as well as being UKC judges.
> 
> You guys call or text me this afternoon and I will give you a number for them.


thanks willie.. ill have john call you later


----------

